

The Last Lecture (video) - inshane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji5_MqicxSo

======
ColinWright
Again? Really?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61434>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=163630>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=234790>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257328>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257653>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072030>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1405546>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834631>

